# Breaking In: Season 2



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Season 2 is starting on Fox on March 6th...

I really liked the show, but I didn't Finish Season 1 after they announced it was cut.

I only saw the first 2, and then deleted the rest as I didn't want to get completely hooked on it since it wasn't comming back.

Amazon is offering the first Season (7 episodes) streaming for $17
But that is pretty high I think.

Fox doesn't have them online. Itunes wants over $20

Probably just wait to see if they sell a Season 1-2 DVD Set at the end of this season...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the show I've been waiting for the most this year. I just hope Megan Mullally doesn't ruin the show.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'll have to re-add the timer for this. It was a decent show and it is good to see it get a second chance.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not real big on watching a second season of a show without seeing the first season; however, some shows are easy to pick up on during a later season than others. 

Does anyone think this show is one that will be easy to get into if I start watching season 2 before seeing season 1?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rrdirectsr said:


> Does anyone think this show is one that will be easy to get into if I start watching season 2 before seeing season 1?


My crystal ball is in the shop... It's kinda hard to know that without first watching at least the Season 2 opener.

It's not like there's a huge story line to follow.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not like there's a huge story line to follow.


But there has been some character development. I hate not watching from the beginning.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> But there has been some character development. I hate not watching from the beginning.


But you are only talking about 7 episodes worth.

I watched the first 2, and there was marginal Development in those two.

And then of course there are going to be at least two new characters, and some of the characters developed leaving.

Most likely they will spend a some of the time, re-establishing the characters.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But you are only talking about 7 episodes worth.
> 
> I watched the first 2, and there was marginal Development in those two.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll check it out.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> This is the show I've been waiting for the most this year. I just hope Megan Mullally doesn't ruin the show.


I am concerned with the loss of Josh (Trevor Moore) and Dutch (Michael Rosenbaum) as well as Odette Annable being credited as a 'guest star'. Either way I am happy the show will be back and will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> I am concerned with the loss of Josh (Trevor Moore) and Dutch (Michael Rosenbaum) as well as Odette Annable being credited as a 'guest star'. Either way I am happy the show will be back and will enjoy it while it lasts.


I won't miss Dutch, Josh maybe. As far as Odette she can't be on 2 shows full time. She may look like a goddess but she's only a mere mortal.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I won't miss Dutch, Josh maybe. As far as Odette she can't be on 2 shows full time. She may look like a goddess but she's only a mere mortal.


I agree that Dutch was stupid. But I did see a promo that upset me (don't want to put spoilers). I really liked the show and am looking forward to it, I hope the changes are done well but I am a little worried!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Loved the opening with Slater sort of breaking the 4th wall with this "Greetings and salutation. SO happy to see you finally came to your senses and gave us another shot" He was talking to a new client named Mr. FOX.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> Loved the opening with Slater sort of breaking the 4th wall with this "Greetings and salutation. SO happy to see you finally came to your senses and gave us another shot" He was talking to a new client named Mr. FOX.


That was the best part of the episode in my opinion. I already don't like Megan Mullaly's character. Maybe because it's the same character she always plays.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

olguy said:


> That was the best part of the episode in my opinion. I already don't like Megan Mullaly's character. Maybe because it's the same character she always plays.


I had the same reaction as the Contra staff when they discovered that was her real personality, and not an act. Oh well.

I am happy with what they did with Dutch.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> I had the same reaction as the Contra staff when they discovered that was her real personality, and not an act. Oh well.


Same here. I'm definitely not digging Megan's character, but I've never really liked any of her characters.



James Long said:


> I am happy with what they did with Dutch.


I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> I had the same reaction as the Contra staff when they discovered that was her real personality, and not an act. Oh well.
> 
> I am happy with what they did with Dutch.


I missed that. What did they do with Dutch?

I liked Dutch he did not have much camera time but when he was on I though it was funny because he was so stupid.

Loved the scene from last season where Dutch had gone green because he watched a movie on how we are killing the planet with global warming. He was asked if he saw an inconvenient truth and he responded no Waterworld where Kevin Costner plays some fish dude. . So Dutch trades in his gas guzzler for a Prius, then took out all the electric crap and dropped in a big ass engine.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cj9788 said:


> I missed that. What did they do with Dutch?


Put him in jail for selling clean pee to airline pilots, IIRC.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

The season premiere made me wonder why I missed it. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I still like the show but it's definitely not as good as season one. I personally miss Dutch and Josh, I don't mind the Megan's assistant. Megan's character sucks though, I dont' think it's her personally though since I like her on both Party Down and Parks and Recreation.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Beerstalker said:


> I still like the show but it's definitely not as good as season one. I personally miss Dutch and Josh, I don't mind the Megan's assistant. Megan's character sucks though, I dont' think it's her personally though since I like her on both Party Down and Parks and Recreation.


Megan seems to be a character actor with one character. :nono:

Not happy with the way the cast is going. Perhaps the next cut is Cameron?


----------

